# Observation About Dog In Video



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

I found this video while browsing YouTube for schutzhund routines...There's really no other way I can think of to put this, but I noticed the bitch in the video seems to be really afraid of her handler. Just makes me wonder what kind of training she's had...

Forgive me if I am off on this one...Those of you with more SchH experience can let me know what you think...

Here's the video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKD63YX4Cv0&feature=related


-Jackie


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I've seen much much worse. 

Seemed like a pretty nice little female to me. Very attractive too.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I have seen a lot of Kevin's Video's over the years,
he starts imprinting very young, even does clicker training.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Note: Complete novice to schutzhund here... but

Would suspect that the bitch had issues about the OUT... and wants MORE MORE MORE... Could be that the corrections to keep her attention on the handler on the out, and while waiting for a bite she knows is coming... had to be a bit hard and she's torn between going for that yummy bite, and being corrected if she breaks...

Just a guess...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

If you look again, she's only dirty when the handler approaches. She outs, goes back to hold/bark, BUT when her handler comes, she gets in pot shots. ALSO I didn't like how she slunked on the ground like she's been beat in the setup for the escape. Overall I like her, but to be honest, going for a sch3, all of that should've been cleaned up by now.


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

Obviously there are some issues with the setup for the escape, but during the side transport (another place I'd expect pressure to show) she seemed fine. My guess is that there was a "memorable event" for her during that portion (setup for escape) of the routine, likely related to the fact the she appears fairly confident (something not always seen in females) and a bit on the snotty side. I.e, she probably pushes for what she can get away with. I don't like the slinking either - but would guess it is more her expecting a correction as opposed to being afraid of her handler. I see a difference. If she is expecting a correction because it happens often as she has never really understood the exercise, she doesn't have to be afraid of the handler to still know what is coming and want to avoid it.

That I wouldn’t qualify as fearful at all.

-Calvin


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

A few thoughts - Sometimes handlers over train just before trial and an otherwise perfect dog is over corrected cramming for the trial and the performance is effected. Or the dog may be relatively young and inexperienced and will become more sure of her self w/ age. 

I was just reading an article about trail performance titled "What The Judge Is Looking For" in the May / June issue of Schutzhund USA mag today. They asked the judges what they look for and what type of handler errors most often occur during trials. 

In a nut shell it says: To get a "V" rating the judges look for 5 characteristics in addition to correct performance of the exercises; speed, attitude, accuracy, handler dog relationship, and harmony w/ the environment. A dog w/ good attitude shows desire in his heart that he wants to work. You see such dogs w/ strong muscle tone and movement w/ a bit of a pushy attitude. The dog should show no pressure or signs of stress. At he North American Champ last year, many good dogs scored in the 90’s because although the exercises were correct in the mechanical sense, the dogs should have shown more drive and hardness. 

It goes on to describe the speed of a perfect retrieve w/ the dog tearing up the grass on the way to the dumb bell and concludes by saying : Precise execution of the exercise s is not enough – in this sense USA judges have influenced German judges. 

A dog working w/ purpose and heart can make minor mistakes and earn more points than a technically correct dog that shows no heart, purpose, or is lacking in temperament.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I really cannot join in too much on the conversation other then to say she did not look afraid of the handler she did look to have the tendency to be over confident. 

The dirty bites also come from the handler approaching the dog and looking down at it. 

How do I know this? Because Hella is the same way she did not like to out! When doing my B Flinks seminar he said "Looking down at your dog when walking to to them triggers the dog to bite" and for ME TO STOP LOOKING DOWN AT MY DOG! So much so I looked at Hella after he told me 3 times not to look down at her he hit me in the head with the stick









You should be walking up to the helper looking the helper in the eyes then when you are in correct placement standing next to your dog look down at them and command aus. 

I am not going to comment too much on the slinking during the placement because I understand what it is like to have an over confident hectic female not only that I am still trying to fix the same problem of being ahead of me when we are going outside of the blind. 

Woo hoo Im excited I am going back to work this evening after not working both dogs since Feb!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

To me it does not look like she is afraid of the handler, to me is looks like she is loaded with drive and wants to get going, after the bark and hold she is lowering herself because she knows that she has to down before going for the escape bite and she is just anticipating the down. Her heeling otherwise looks just fine, she is just totally loaded with drive and desire to go after the helper. at least this is what I am seeing.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

She's not afraid of the handler. From watching you see she's a nice bitch. Strong, confident, wants to work. He probably had to do a lot of correction to get some kind of control on her. Some dogs need that. When they go into fight they forget you're there and don't hear anything. The helper probably knew the guy because he didn't put any pressure on the dog. I think if the helper really pressured the dog, the dog wouldn't out or would get real dirty. But real nice bitch. You can't judge a dog just on scores. You have to judge the dog for the dog. 

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com
http://www.kampkanine.com


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Could be a nice bitch but hard to say the helper never tested the dog sh!tty training hard to tell much of any thing. Meh


----------

